# Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please..



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please..*

I am seeking nuggets of experiences / Ideas - on the heels of my last thread - inspiration to add to my









I've always enjoyed hearing others Erotic stories- things played out that just SPEAKS "I Desire you/ I WANT you ....and NOW" -whether just in our touch alone..and/or with words....which can just capture us & bring us to our knees..... 

Love this sort of thing being the pathetic Romantic I am....yet sometimes, I get caught up thinking ...."Darn, I wish my husband would do that!"..... 

So we came up with a Plan...I can write these little scenarios down for him....No time frame... just an idea to run with....to indulge me.. tapping into some of my un-lived fantasies you might say. He is naturally very TAME... Love him to tears, but sometimes a girl just wants a little more Animal...

.... so I am a little excited about this...Hope I get a slew of replies here... 
I figure the ideas / experiences given here can be *Inspiration* to MANY out there to put a little *oomph* in the Foreplay before the Foreplay...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

I'm not sure if this is more hopelessly romantic than sexual but I used to buy packs of sticky notes,the tiny ones,and write sexy quotes from erotic novels,sexy song quotes,and unique compliments about various parts of SO's body. I'd leave them in his shoes,his pants pockets,folded in with his boxers,and pretty much anywhere that I'd be sure he'd see them.

So I love your idea I'm VERY interested in seeing the replies.

Sort of embarrassed but I would love a scenario that involves SO coming up behind me while I'm doing something,put his hand down the front of my pants and rub me til I ALMOST orgasm,then he kisses me and goes about the evening as normal leaving me to pant and catch my breath and look forward to being ravaged by him later.

Were those the kinds of things you were looking for in the way of replies? I've got tons of fantasies for pre-foreplay LOL


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

Very Sexy,I was working in the garage with wood and lumber.My wife came into the shop on a saturday afternoon.She looked very sexy and was acting like she wanted something.She asked if I wanted to come upstairs with her for a afternooner.I said sure but leave your shoe's here.She removed them and said hurry I can't wait.I picked up a 2x4 and cut it about 30" long and took her shoes and nailed them at ea end of the board.I walked upstairs and said I made you something.And handed it to her.She didn't understand what this could be for.She was naked and I took her foot and put them into the shoes and laced up her shoe lace's.Still my wife says WTF are you doing.Well with a little arranging of her body she understood.Well after this last month or so its become a bedroom toy.Its kinda like a hitching post,Or a love station.But if you asoom the position its on.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

SA...I have a suggestion, and I'm not sure if it would be for your jar or maybe just for a date night.

Have you seen the movie Secretary?

Watch it together.

Most likely, you will not get many "direct" ideas from the movie. But I'm pretty sure it will really turn YOU on....it may or may not turn your husband on BUT...it might help him to understand that all of us have so many different ways that we are aroused, and it doesn't mean anything "good or bad". It just is what it is. Perhaps the movie could show him an example of a couple who both have a fairly sizable fetish need, but who are otherwise completely normal people.

The movie is a love story with a happy ending, sorry for that spoiler but you do need to know that much about it so you and your H will know it isn't going to end badly.

This is the trailer. Please don't be afraid about what appears to be some heavy bondage...it really isn't that heavy.

Secretary Trailer (2002) - YouTube


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

LOVE that movie.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



ScarletBegonias said:


> Sort of embarrassed but I would love a scenario that involves SO coming up behind me while I'm doing something,put his hand down the front of my pants and rub me til I ALMOST orgasm,then he kisses me and goes about the evening as normal leaving me to pant and catch my breath and look forward to being ravaged by him later.
> 
> Were those the kinds of things you were looking for in the way of replies? I've got tons of fantasies for pre-foreplay LOL


Oh don't be embarrassed, we are all Sexual beings.. but of course, exactly what I am looking for ScarletBegonias...unload some more! 

It seems we all have some UN-lived







fantasies then, not just myself. 

Hey anything that UPs the







in a pleasurable way....bring it on. Gotta at least try it once!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

Ok.

Here's one of our " rituals."

I usually go to run every morning leaving her in bed, this morning was no different.
By the time I return she has breakfast ready.
She gave me my good morning hug and kiss and we begin our day.

After breakfast she heads to the shower, I went online to check my mails.
She came out of the shower , and somehow her body looked very appealing to me. That's because we haven't had sex since Saturday. Sometimes I purposely do it that way so that raw desire could build in both of us. The affection and touching is always there, but not sex.
I pretend to focus on what I'm doing on my laptop whilst she towels herself dry.
Then she sits on the bed next to me and starts applying lotion to her skin, I love how it smells. I stop and lay back on the bed, and start " helping her " apply lotion to her legs and back.
Afterwards ,I * help her * clasp her bra, and adjust the straps properly, allowing my hands to stray a little.

She's talking bout her mom who's not feeling well, and I'm listening,but my mind is on something else.
She then rolls over on me and we kiss a bit.
Cell phone rings and I answer it.
She gets up , gets dressed and heads into the kitchen.
I head to the shower , because I'm running late.
But sex is definitely on my mind, since last evening she has been teasing me, but I was a bit tired.
Tonight _I will not feel tired_ , no matter what.

That's how its wit us most times. The atmosphere could get hot and sexy at a moment's notice.
But , we don't have kids, so your situation might be a bit different...
But sex is always just under the surface for us.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

I'm very "grabby"
I'm always pinching her but, smacking her butt, do a quick fondle of her breast as I walk by. I even do a similar thing to what Scarlet describes where I walk up behind her and put my hand down her pants and give a few pets. 

I know some women don't like it but my wife does and I enjoy doing it.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

we used to walk the dogs in a very wooded,secluded area and I always had a fantasy that he would press me against a tree and aggressively kiss me,give me tiny licks and nibbles all over my neck,chest,belly,hips...til we were both breathless and lusty. Then finish our walk,totally excited to get back home


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



Just Wondering said:


> Very Sexy,I was working in the garage with wood and lumber.My wife came into the shop on a saturday afternoon.She looked very sexy and was acting like she wanted something.She asked if I wanted to come upstairs with her for a afternooner.I said sure but leave your shoe's here.She removed them and said hurry I can't wait.I picked up a 2x4 and cut it about 30" long and took her shoes and nailed them at ea end of the board.I walked upstairs and said I made you something.And handed it to her.She didn't understand what this could be for.She was naked and I took her foot and put them into the shoes and laced up her shoe lace's.Still my wife says WTF are you doing.*Well with a little arranging of her body she understood.**Well after this last month or so its become a bedroom toy.Its kinda like a hitching post,Or a love station*.But if you asoom the position its on.


Now THAT IS some Uniqueness ~ Those erotic wheels were sure turning in your head --with the sawdust flying in the air yet. 
Love it ! I could just imagine her saying







are you doing [email protected]#$ :rofl:


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



SimplyAmorous said:


> Now THAT IS some Uniqueness ~ Those erotic wheels were sure turning in your head --with the sawdust flying in the air yet.
> Love it ! I could just imagine her saying
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,How many lovers make their own sex toys.The board will not fit in your cookie jar.But when its on the foot of the bed its on?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



ScarletBegonias said:


> Sort of embarrassed but I would love a scenario that involves SO coming up behind me while I'm doing something,put his hand down the front of my pants and rub me til I ALMOST orgasm,then he kisses me and goes about the evening as normal leaving me to pant and catch my breath and look forward to being ravaged by him later.


I have done this many times to my wife as she is standing at a sink or cabinet. I will start with hands on hips and my lips all over her neck. Kissing both sides of the neck while hands roam "up top" through clothes. Then slowly head south. At the last minute, pull away. I love it and she goes nuts with anticipation. Good stuff. The problem is, you need to make sure that there can be a "later". I have had several nights ruined because of unexpected obstacles.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



Zatol Ugot? said:


> I have done this many times to my wife as she is standing at a sink or cabinet. I will start with hands on hips and my lips all over her neck. Kissing both sides of the neck while hands roam "up top" through clothes. Then slowly head south. At the last minute, pull away. I love it and she goes nuts with anticipation. Good stuff. The problem is, you need to make sure that there can be a "later". I have had several nights ruined because of unexpected obstacles.


The sad part is,he'll never do this even though he KNOWS without a doubt that I'm a sure thing and I let nothing get in the way of sex...unless I broke a bone or someone died

It's just not his personality to show much desire.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

Not really overt displays of desire or foreplay SA but my suggestion is something that I just recently purchased for the wife and I.

Under the bed restraint kit. Kind of a tie you up kit that is permanently between the mattress and box spring. Simply pull out the straps when you want to use them.

Have only used it once each but from your other post I think something like this could be right up your alley. Its very "freeing" to either be tied up or have the spouse tied up. Kind of releases your inhibitions. For us at least I think.

Who knows maybe something like this could help release your husbands inner "animal". :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



Just Wondering said:


> Thanks,How many lovers make their own sex toys.The board will not fit in your cookie jar.But when its on the foot of the bed its on?


 My husband is very good with wood, he has made some of our furniture..and built (2) 2 story Clubhouses for our kids... so If I wanted this as a crazy request.. it is just a slip of paper tucked in a jar (I do want to fill it up!)

Ideas like yours ...can really give some sweet and funny memories...I could see him laughing as he was nailing my shoes to the board !



> *Faithful Wife said*: *Have you seen the movie Secretary?*


 Haven't seen it but sounds like something I would enjoy watching- absolutely ....some Bondage is good! We watch everything together...he even went to see Magic Mike with me at the theater, he doesn't care. I only have streaming Netflix right now -have to see if "Secretary" is on there... or be on the look out in the future -for sure. 



> *Caribbean Man said: * That's how its with us most times. The atmosphere could get hot and sexy at a moment's notice.
> But , we don't have kids, so your situation might be a bit different...
> *But sex is always just under the surface for us*.


Our kids don't slow us down at all... What you just described in your post is how we are pretty near every time we are alone....Always a playful vibe there.... even with







almost every day! I'd be too antsy after 4 days & throwing him on the bed -groping him...and he'd say "R aaa pp eee" smiling during every minute of it... Maybe we are not so Tame after all ! Ha ha


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

"I only have streaming Netflix right now -have to see if "Secretary" is on there..."

I'm pretty sure it is. It is an older movie. Did you watch the trailer in the link above?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

my interest was piqued for Secretary until I saw Maggie Gyllenhaal was the star


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

I've seen it many times and still haven't gotten tired of it.It's such a delicious little distraction


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



Almostrecovered said:


> I'm very "grabby"
> I'm always pinching her but, smacking her butt, do a quick fondle of her breast as I walk by. I even do a similar thing to what Scarlet describes *where I walk up behind her and put my hand down her pants and give a few pets*.
> 
> I know some women don't like it but my wife does and I enjoy doing it.


My husband has NOT gotten this carried away "down the pants"-maybe once ....but YES, I'd enjoy that display of "mmmmm"... ... I told him one night in a rather firm voice... that it is his DUTY as my husband, when I walk past to grab my ass & grope me... he has my permission....so he is without excuse ! ha ha 



> *Faithful wife said*: Did you watch the trailer in the link above?


Looking good towards the end there, oh yeah... I always try to go for those Unrated movies.. this one has to be Rated R with James Spader in it... he was very HOT back in the day. 



> *ScarletBegonias said*: we used to walk the dogs in a very wooded,secluded area and I always had a fantasy that he would press me against a tree and aggressively kiss me,give me tiny licks and nibbles all over my neck,chest,belly,hips...til we were both breathless and lusty. Then finish our walk,totally excited to get back home.


 This is Heatedly Romantic ! Then the dogs would start licking you to- up against that tree...and you'd both be laughing.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



SimplyAmorous said:


> *My husband is very good with wood, he has made some of our furniture..*


If your husband likes building stuff, then here is a link to a forum featuring sex furniture.
Should be an exciting project for both of you!

Cafe Del Montenegro Sex Furniture


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

 This one wasn't a pre-foreplay fantasy...I actually did it.

I had off work one day so I surprised SO at his office with lunch and dessert.His office was packed that day with people walking all around in and out of the place.
We were sitting on opposite sides of his desk eating lunch and I started texting him all the things I wished I could do to him at that moment.He'd read them and I got to see his face get flushed but he couldn't do anything about it.
When I got up to leave...he couldn't get up bc my naughty texts apparently did something to himLOL so I leaned against him and nibbled his neck and told him I couldn't wait to see him later and I casually brushed my hand across his pants before I walked away.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

How about reading to each other . Favorite parts from favorite books The words work the mind don’t they

Have Fun Always


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

Man what planet are you ladies from and do you have a single sister?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*



> *ScarletBegonias said: *The sad part is, he'll never do this even though he KNOWS without a doubt that I'm a sure thing and I let nothing get in the way of sex...unless I broke a bone or someone died.
> 
> It's just not his personality to show much desire.


 Sounds like a







might be a helping aid for you both also..... I am putting no time period on ours....I don't want him to feel "pressured".. even if he did just 1 new scenario a month....or twice...it's something to celebrate ya know..







I'm Like you SB, he knows there wouldn't be any "shut offs" later... if anything he is the more Tired one...sometimes he has me wake him up after a few hours...need to rebuild his Test I guess. I know he wants to be there, so it's all good...something to look forward to. 



Caribbean Man said:


> If your husband likes building stuff, then here is a link to a forum featuring sex furniture.
> Should be an exciting project for both of you!
> 
> Cafe Del Montenegro Sex Furniture


 We have the Wedge & the Ramp...was a part of a flurry of novelty 4 yrs ago....now the kids use them to build houses & forts.. we never know what room in the house we'll find our "Liberator" furniture....ha ha... Need to make sure before company comes over they are cleared from our Living room. That link has some very helpful photo aids..... 



> *just got it 55 said* : How about reading to each other . Favorite parts from favorite books The words work the mind don’t they.


Yes, some Erotica surely works the mind (if you meant these types of stories)....I've thought about buying these books below (on Amazon wish list)... do have 1 book at home along these lines...some hot stories in there. 

Frenzy: 60 Stories of Sudden Sex: 

Spanked: Red-Cheeked Erotica: 

Tasting Her: Oral Sex Stories:


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

Big guys favorite is when he shows up at home after work and I meet him a the door in a nylon body hose and high heeled boots and I put the play hand cuffs on him for the night. I straddle him in the dining room chair and feed him dinner. Then I lay in his lap while we watch TV together... of course I might get a few licks..maybe a bj... in during the movie. ;-) By the time we are ready to lose the cuffs and go to bed he is ready to ravage me... :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

You asked for ideas right ?? I hope so.This is a great one.Awhile back I climb on the bed and put a small brass hook in the ceiling above her side of the bed.I took her toy and put yarn on it and went thur the nook and back to the bed.There it dangle over her.The rules were she could not touch it with her hands.We kissed and cuddled for awhile and I turn it on and lower it over her body.I was in controll of the closeness it came to her body.I never new now flexable she cloud be.It was a lot of fun to lower and raise it about her reach.Nothing but pure fun.And a lot of teasing


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Initiating OVERT displays of Desire / Foreplay Be4 "the foreplay" - Ideas please.*

Have your husband read some of my posts on the sex forum, and he'll be raring to go...

I kid, I kid


----------

